
Dogs Align Their Poops with Earth’s Magnetic Field and 22 Other Dog Facts - KaiserSanchez
https://www.gethuan.com/dog-facts/
======
encorekt
3.8" is an absurdly small dog. How long did this dog live?

~~~
KaiserSanchez
"Miracle Milly" was born in 2011 and as of 2018 was still alive. Apparently a
"controversial Korean laboratory" has successfully cloned her 49 times for a
commercial breeder.

~~~
encorekt
Ugh. Well, that's just heartbreaking.

